# Revelation 20:4 Who is the "them"



## Parsifal23 (Apr 27, 2009)

In Revelation 20:4 it describes judgment being given to an "them" who are these people becuse the next paragraph goes on to describe the martyrs who where killed by Antichrist. Is judgemnt and rullership commited to these dead saints thus makeing The Millinum the inetermediate state as some Amils teach? If it's a litteral Millinum why is rulership seeminglly given as seen the Martyrs who have died?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 27, 2009)

judgment refers to all saints. Please reference when Christ told Peter whatever he binds on earth will be bound in heaven and whatever he releases on earth will be released in heaven and Paul where he says that we are seated with Christ in heavenly places. John in Rev 20:4 makes it explicit that the martyrs have this as their reward so as to reinforce to readers that those that die in Christ are blessed.


----------



## Turtle (Apr 27, 2009)

Parsifal23 said:


> In Revelation 20:4 it describes judgment being given to an "them" who are these people becuse the next paragraph goes on to describe the martyrs who where killed by Antichrist. Is judgemnt and rullership commited to these dead saints thus makeing The Millinum the inetermediate state as some Amils teach? If it's a litteral Millinum why is rulership seeminglly given as seen the Martyrs who have died?



Dan 7:20-22, 26 sounds very similar to me.
Rev 2:26-27 sounds similar to me.

Rev 20:5,6 seems to summarize that the "them" unto which was given thrones and judgment are the ones who are blessed and have part in the first resurrection. 

But you'll find plenty of opinions...


----------



## BoldBeliever (Jul 22, 2009)

Who has part in the First Resurrection? The people of the Most High; i.e. Believers. We've been resurrected spiritually in Christ and await the Last Day for our physical bodies to be changed.

The godless don't even get that luxury. I recently did a study on the resurrection in Revelation 20, and the word used to describe the resurrection for the wicked is not the same as the one used to describe the resurrection of Believers. The word used for Believers' resurrection is _anastasia_, the word for the wicked's situation is _anazoe_ returning to life, as opposed to being changed. I therefore come to the conclusion that the wicked are brought back to life in the same sense of Lazarus, then judged and cast into Gehenna.


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 22, 2009)

Parsifal23 said:


> In Revelation 20:4 it describes judgment being given to an "them" who are these people becuse the next paragraph goes on to describe the martyrs who where killed by Antichrist. Is judgemnt and rullership commited to these dead saints thus makeing The Millinum the inetermediate state as some Amils teach? If it's a litteral Millinum why is rulership seeminglly given as seen the Martyrs who have died?



Revelation 20:4 says


> Then I saw thrones, and seated on them were those to whom the authority to judge was committed. Also I saw the souls of those who had been beheaded for the testimony of Jesus and for the word of God, and those who had not worshiped the beast or its image and had not received its mark on their foreheads or their hands. They came to life and reigned with Christ for a thousand years.
> The Holy Bible : English Standard Version. (Wheaton: Standard Bible Society, 2001). Re 20:4.



Is the ALSO (kai ho) important because it's those who judge -kia ho psyche ho pelekico-...? John saw the thrones, and saw those whom the authority to judge was committed. Next he ALSO saw the souls of those who had been beheaded for the testimony of Jesus. Are they who judge the same those who were "the solus of those who had been beheaded for the testimony of Jesus? I'm thinking not. Thoughs? I think the context points away from those who are on thrones judging TO those who are souls which had been beheaded, rather than the two groups being the same.


----------

